# Looking for Elmo Horine great white pictures



## team shark fever (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking for anyone with information about the great white shark caught in 1968 or 69 from navarre pier by Elmo Horine .Pictures or a copy of a newspaper article would help us or maybe contact information for Elmo's living relatives would prove useful.This is as far as we know the only great white shark ever caught from a US shore.

We cosider that a Great White shark caught from a Florida pier has significant historical value for Florida's land-based shark fisherman and from everything we have read Elmo was a legendary shark fisherman along with some others that were in the sport at that time.; such as Rody Pate and others.We have seen mention od a 15 foot hammerhead also that was caught but have not been able to find a picture anywhere.As time passes it gets harder to track some of the older fishermen as they move away or die and sadly many times there outstanding catches are lost to all.Well we are trying to find those great older fishermen with the hopes of bringing back to life there stories,there great catches of those bygone eras and preserve them for future generations to enjoy.Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks,,,,,,,William.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

team shark fever said:


> Looking for anyone with information about the great white shark caught in 1968 or 69 from navarre pier by Elmo Horine .Pictures or a copy of a newspaper article would help us or maybe contact information for Elmo's living relatives would prove useful.*This is as far as we know the only great white shark ever caught from a US shore.*
> 
> We cosider that a Great White shark caught from a Florida pier has significant historical value for Florida's land-based shark fisherman and from everything we have read Elmo was a legendary shark fisherman along with some others that were in the sport at that time.; such as Rody Pate and others.We have seen mention od a 15 foot hammerhead also that was caught but have not been able to find a picture anywhere.As time passes it gets harder to track some of the older fishermen as they move away or die and sadly many times there outstanding catches are lost to all.Well we are trying to find those great older fishermen with the hopes of bringing back to life there stories,there great catches of those bygone eras and preserve them for future generations to enjoy.Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks,,,,,,,William.


 
A great white was caught from the Hermosa Beach pier in California back in 2003. The juvenile white was killed, and the fisherman (who misidentified it as a mako) was prosecuted:

http://diver.net/bbs/messages4/37296.shtml


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's the pic of the Hermosa shark:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...oXSCA&esq=9&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of Elmo?


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

team shark fever said:


> Rody Pate- We have seen mention of a 15 foot hammerhead also that was caught but have not been able to find a picture anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks,,,,,,,William.


Hey William, look at Navarre Fishing Pier's facebook page. They have several pictures posted there. Including Roddy's big hammerhead. Hope this helps!


----------



## sissylou (Jan 10, 2011)

*Elmo*

Elmo's last living daughter, Betty Anne Hatchel, passed away August 5, 2012

Sandy Stricker


----------



## sissylou (Jan 10, 2011)

Any luck finding pictures??


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I talked with Roddy last week about Elmo. We both remember the picture of the white shark. Roddy remembers looking at the jaws. The shark was about 8ft. long. I have a source that says he has all the old Navarre pier pictures, but misplaced them while moving. I have since heard he has found them and I will try to recover them for yall. I will call today. Roddy said the jaws may still be with the Pensacola State College zoology dept. and we might could check there.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

thought a white was caught in NC years ago?


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

According to multiple accounts on another fishing/boating forum there have been plenty of them caught from the east coast... http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfi...hite-sharks-off-se-georgia-florida-coast.html


----------



## Jtb (May 3, 2011)

If you can get in touch with the people who use to own Gus's Shuck Shack on top of Scenic hill I think they can help you out. The restaurant closed after Ivan, but they used to have a lot of framed, old fishing pictures and newspaper articles. I know they had a picture of the 15ft Hammerhead. It was about eye level when you walked in. Anyway, good luck with the search. Im eager to see what you find. By the way, was the fifteen foot hammerhead referred to as old Henry, or was that a different fish?


----------



## CapttimS (Mar 31, 2020)

team shark fever said:


> Looking for anyone with information about the great white shark caught in 1968 or 69 from navarre pier by Elmo Horine .Pictures or a copy of a newspaper article would help us or maybe contact information for Elmo's living relatives would prove useful.This is as far as we know the only great white shark ever caught from a US shore.
> 
> We cosider that a Great White shark caught from a Florida pier has significant historical value for Florida's land-based shark fisherman and from everything we have read Elmo was a legendary shark fisherman along with some others that were in the sport at that time.; such as Rody Pate and others.We have seen mention od a 15 foot hammerhead also that was caught but have not been able to find a picture anywhere.As time passes it gets harder to track some of the older fishermen as they move away or die and sadly many times there outstanding catches are lost to all.Well we are trying to find those great older fishermen with the hopes of bringing back to life there stories,there great catches of those bygone eras and preserve them for future generations to enjoy.Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks,,,,,,,William.


I do not have pics of the great white however I do have pics of Elmo and several newspaper articles about him, if you would like them let me know


----------



## 121534 (Jun 26, 2021)

sissylou said:


> Any luck finding pictures??












Elmo Horine


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

There’s some videos of Elmo’s wife on a site called motherless.com. May be what your looking for.


----------



## 121534 (Jun 26, 2021)

sondrastricker said:


> View attachment 1079192
> 
> 
> Elmo Horine


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

A great whit was caught from the beach a couple of months ago. Johnson beach I believe.
old thread


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes and there's a you tube video of it. from pensacola beach. I believe it was this year and something posted on this forum. do a search and it should come up


----------

